# Grandson's First Flathead



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

My 7 year old Grandson, Cody, caught his first Flattie last night (6 pound 6 ounces). We were bankfishing the near Steubenville on the WV side. He was fishing with 4 small (1" ) shad on his hook. Turned out to be the biggest one caught all night.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats to your grandson,that is so cool to see a young fisherman in the making. I bet that really made his night catching that thing. thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

AWESOME PICTURE Jeff !! 

hope to see you soon at a TCBA tourney !!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice picture! Congratz to him for the big catch!

I recently got my first flathead - it only took me 27 more years than it took your grandson! lol... There's a post in the NW Ohio forum if you wanna see it. Fun species, I really wish we had more places to target them in northern Ohio. Pretty much limited to the Maumee River.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the first flathead


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Vary nice, Good job bud.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That is the way to teach em!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congatulatuions, to you & your Grandson.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to you and grandson.nice pic


----------

